# Do foals go through a teething stage?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I read somewhere that the DO loose their baby teeth, just like humans, and grow adult ones, but I don't know the timetable on this .
HOpe he doesnt' accidentally ingest something bad.


----------



## zaudika (Nov 7, 2010)

I can tell you from experience with 3 babies at our barn that the mouthy thing seems to be VERY normal. 

The baby baby is about 6 months old and will make baby mouth face at you at all times and maw on anything that gets near her if she's allowed to... its the EXACT same with the two 18 month olds. In fact, the 18 month olds are much worse about it and have to be *constantly* repremanded. 

Part of the problem is they're being handled very minimally right now (not my horses)... so the discipline isn't constant at all right now. 

Anyhow... I think it's something that just has to be worked through and for them to be taught not to do. 

I can tell you when I handle the 18 month olds they get in trouble for it and after a few reprimands they stop (with the occasional test).


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you both! 

It is especially helpful to know that this is pretty normal. Sometimes I just want to muzzle him or give him a pacifier or something! :lol:

I did a little research on the internet and found these pretty good articles, in case anybody else was curious on the subject. 

http://www.nwequinedentistry.com/Tooth By Tooth.html

The Horse | Baby Teeth

Apparently the baby teeth are still coming in until he is nine months old. And then all the permanent teeth aren't in until he is closer to 5-6 years. 

So I guess I have quite a bit of mouthy behavior to look forward to in the future. :lol:


----------

